# Uber IPO



## greggles (20 March 2019)

I just watched the Four Corners episode on Uber.



Fascinating stuff. I had no idea the company was so ruthless and had so much ambition. I was aware of Uber Eats but not of the amount of capital they were spending developing driverless cars and other projects such as Uber Air. 

The IPO is coming up soon and Uber is expected to be valued at around US$120 billion. Interesting, considering they've never turned a profit but obviously the potential is huge if they can continue to innovate and disrupt other industries into the future.

Whatever happens, this will be one of the more interesting IPOs of 2019. I'm curious about the eventual valuation and Uber's share price performance post-listing. Any predictions?

Some more info on the Uber IPO can be found here:

https://www.afr.com/markets/equity-markets/uber-plans-to-kick-off-ipo-20190315-p514iu
https://venturebeat.com/2019/03/14/uber-plans-to-kick-off-ipo-in-april/

Interested in any other views.


----------



## Joules MM1 (20 March 2019)

greggles said:


> I just watched the Four Corners episode on Uber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





the Enron of transport


----------

